
Pragmatic thoughts on #CloudBleed - Spydar007
https://www.troyhunt.com/pragmatic-thoughts-on-cloudbleed/
======
alkonaut
Pragmatic thought: service providers like this should disclose their languages
and practices for every part of their infrastructure. If one says they write
in-house code that handles sensitive customer data in unsafe languages
(instead of, say, a managed language or even formally verified code) then we
have something to help decide which provider to use.

Yes software is hard, but that means we should use the best tools and focus
the effort on the problems that _aren 't_ trivially avoidable.

------
grogenaut
To help with this, I made
[https://bleed.cloud/index.html](https://bleed.cloud/index.html)

It lets you run domains quickly without downloading and grepping.

